# MR16 and Gu5.3 vs GU10



## Howie

I'm looking to pick up some MR16 bulbs and I'm a bit confused as far as fixtures go. My understanding is that MR16 bulbs fit into Gu5.3 fixtures just fine, but can they fit into GU10 fixtures or will some sort of adapter be required? Also, using MR16 bulbs will require some sort of transformer to convert things into 12V?


----------



## Stephen Xu

The difference is the interface, and it means different power supply inside. Yes , you need a 12V input transformer for MR16 bulb according to current standard. 


Howie said:


> I'm looking to pick up some MR16 bulbs and I'm a bit confused as far as fixtures go. My understanding is that MR16 bulbs fit into Gu5.3 fixtures just fine, but can they fit into GU10 fixtures or will some sort of adapter be required? Also, using MR16 bulbs will require some sort of transformer to convert things into 12V?


----------



## Changchung

Some MR16 work as well with 110v to 220v AC that numbers mean the type os connectors, make a google search to see the difference.


SFMI4UT


----------



## quattro98

MR16 bulbs are available with a 2-pin base called GU5.3 & a dual pin twist base called GU10. When people refer to an MR16 bulb, they are usually referring to the GU5.3 bulb which is a 12 V bulb & requires a fixture with a transformer. The GU10 base is a line voltage bulb & works on 120 V (in the US).


----------



## Mike.H

Howie said:


> I'm looking to pick up some MR16 bulbs and I'm a bit confused as far as fixtures go. My understanding is that MR16 bulbs fit into Gu5.3 fixtures just fine, but can they fit into GU10 fixtures or will some sort of adapter be required? Also, using MR16 bulbs will require some sort of transformer to convert things into 12V?


If you want to try some LED MR16 and LED GU10, you can ask some factory to install the AC220 input constant driver inside the LED MR16 body, buy this is not stnadard method, because the MR16 GU5.3 should used in AC/DC socket, but for some specifical project you can try.


----------



## rugbyguy

IF I understand you correctly, you already have GU10 type fittings !.
Therefore why not just replace the bulbs with LED type, they are usually the same price as MR16.
No messing around and no transformers, also they are now fully dimmable.
I have replaced hundreds with no problems, customers very happy.
Rgds.


----------

